# Kayak Tip # 49. Yak Security



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt">Kayak Tip. Kayak Security. (1)<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt"><o></o>[/B]

<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman'; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">A length of 3/16-1/4? stainless steel cable with a swaged eye in each end can be passed through a scupper hole and locked to your vehicle or trailer. This is not 100% theft protection but it will make your yak more difficult to steal. Add Garden hose over the cable to prevent damage to yak. 

<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman'; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">Thieves are too lazy to work. Make them work to steal your stuff and they might give up.

<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman'; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">


----------



## Caffeine (Mar 16, 2009)

I always thought a bicycle cable lock would work too. That's what I used to put around the ladder I kept on top of my truck.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Yeah, a bicycle cable lock ought to work too. Check to see if it is stainless and long enough before buying, though.


----------

